# new dog ordinance proposed in ogden....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

FYI for those up in Ogden...
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=14035452


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I find it interesting that they state that a dangerous dog can be "one that is aggressive in a fenced area". Dogs become territorial and protect your/their home. If the dog is aggressive in my back yard that is just telling unwanted people to stay out. Now if my dog acts like this and is also aggressive out side the fence and yard I will be the first to take care of the problem. I will put it down my self if that is what it takes. 
The other thing that I find a problem with is if the dog is picked up by the pound more than 2x in a year it is considered a dangerous dog. My dog will lick and love anyone to death. She is one of the most sweetest dogs I have ever seen. I have three little rug rats and they have left my gate open in the back yard a few times as well as some of their little cronies. Luckily I have only had one time where I had to get my dog and she was just at the next door neighbors house. Now if she were to get out say three times while I was at work and she was picked up by the pound in this bill she would be considered dangerous. This I have a problem with and find it to be a bunch of malarkey. I guess I am glad that I am not in Ogden.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pretty much if you are found inside my fence uninvited, my dogs aggressiveness are going to be the least of your worries. :shock:

It’s a start in the right direction, it is also too bad the politicians did have the nuts to take a real stand on the problem.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

What this is, is ogden trying to back door the rules they tried to pass in regards to pit bulls a couple months ago. The town meeting had hundreds of dog owners there, up in arms, and the proposed rule went away. I'm pretty sure this is their roundabout way of trying to still get what they want without it being too breed specific.

I think the big problem here is that it's vague and general enough that they can use it for selective enforcement, without any consistancy.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

According to the S-E Mayor Hitler Godfrey vetoed the ordinance because it is too vague.


----------

